# Amplificador para subwoofer



## SNOW-DOGG

Hola, quiero hacer un amplificador para un subwoofer, y si alguien tiene a mano un circuito con integrados, le agradecería me lo postee, gracias


----------



## palomo

Amigo forero para poder ayudarte me guastara que incluyeras que tipo de amplificador quieres si uno en clase-B o clase-AB o de plano en clase-D (el mas dificil de construir) si careses de conocimientos de electronica un poco mas abanzados, en este foro encontraras varios amigos que han colgado diagramas de amplificadores muy potentes y otros no tanto pero buenos ya que comentan como construirlos asi como sus diagramas, sige leyendo los mensajes a lo mejor encontraras lo que buscas, HAAAA se me olvidaba, desacarta el amplificador de 90W que se comenta aqui ya que este se bajo de la pagina ¿¿¿??? no quiero mencionarla ya que se puede considerar que estoy tratando de desprestigiarla y no, no es esa mi intensión, en este ocupa los transistores 2N3055 si la encuentras olvida de tratar de armarlo   ya que puedes quedar como la carita.

Atte : Palomo


----------



## Eazyman

Hola, Soy nuevo en el foro sin  embargo lo estuve siguiendo muy de cerca. Yo tambien eestoy buscando un amplificador para subwoofer. Mas precisamente para la salida del pc. Ya tengo los demas 5 canales conectados solo me falta diseñar y armar el amplificador para el subwoofer. Me podrian dar algun tip o guiarme en la construccion de la caja y el amplificador que necesitaria? Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## palomo

perdon por la tardanza de respuesta estuve fuera del foro un tiempo, amigo eazyman en este foro el amigo luci colgo un circuito xover-eq que me parecio muy interesante otra opcion es esta pagina: 

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project48.htm

O esta:

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project84.htm

Escoje la que este de acuerdo a tus nececidades 

Practica tu ingles o de plano aprendelo ya que dichas paginas estan en este idioma 

Saludos desde Mexico Atte: palomo


----------



## palomo

perdon, para el amplificador en tu pc solo adquiere o arma uno de baja potencia, 25w efectivos es mas que suficiente, uno de mayor potencia si quieres el amigo luci colgo unos muy buenos desde 100w hasta 600w  

En la pagina que te mencione hay varios, escoge el que mas te guste 8)


----------



## Eazyman

Muchas gracias por la ayuda. Voy a probar con los amplificador de baja potencia. Una consulta mas: la salidas del pc ya estan decodificadas...es decir ya tienen la respuesta necesaria para cada canal, o sea que no necesito volver a filtrar esa salida y con un simple amplificador mono andaria bien? como en el caso del subwoofer por ejemplo. Es esto correcto? O igual tengo que montar el amplificador con el filtro?


----------



## palomo

8) unicamente tendrias que tener un amplificador mono ya que la señal probeniente de tu pc ya viene con frecuencias bajas y no tendrias problema alguno.

Suerte: Atte Palomo


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su consideracion este esquema, esta completo, es con mosfet, saludos

otro esquema a su consideracion, con lm3886


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema mas,


----------



## joaquy2010

hola lo mejor que puedes hacer es un amplificador con un tda 2050 postado por mnicolau, mas un preamplificador pasa bajo de construya su video rocola y el filtro de salida de esa misma pagina, yo lo hice hace unas semanas y te aseguro que te vibra el pecho con un buen parlante
como es subwoofer usa capacitores de 4700 y un trafo de 12+12v 5amper
yo use un subwoofer pasivo sony de 7", los que vienen con los dvd con home incluido y me convencio mucho mas que el subwoofer activo sony de 10" que entrega 100WATTS
saludos y espero que te sea util
pd en la pagina de construyasuvideorokola esta como hacer el la bobina que va entre el amplificador y el parlante, yo la trate de hacer y no me convencio talvez por que fue el primer intento con bobias, aca en argentina por 50 pesos tenes un divisor subwoofer, por apuro yo use una de estas que funcionan bastante bien


----------



## jorger

joaquy2010 dijo:


> te aseguro que te vibra el pecho con un buen parlante


Lo mismo digo, solo que el filtro yo lo hice pasivo.


> como es subwoofer usa capacitores de 4700 y un trafo de 12+12v 5amper


Si es para un tda2050 esa tensión se queda corta.El trafo debe ser de 16+16vac si quieres sacarle potencia.



> en la pagina de construyasuvideorokola esta como hacer el la bobina que va entre el amplificador y el parlante, yo la trate de hacer y no me convencio talvez por que fue el primer intento con bobias, aca en argentina por 50 pesos tenes un divisor subwoofer, por apuro yo use una de estas que funcionan bastante bien


 
Yo hice mi filtro para subwoofer con una bobina de 230vueltas y nucleo de ferrita, mas un condensador de 330uF, pero le quita mucha potencia al subwoofer y si sube mucho el volumen chasquea, es como si el condensador se comiera toda la potencia de salida...

Y es el condensador, porque a bobina mas grande (sin pasarse, dentro de unos limites) y usando un condensador mas chico no ocurre eso.

Saludos.


----------

